# My very fist betta!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

His name is Marble, and he is a halfmoon male. Well, that's what it said on the cup from PetSmart. He is a very pretty red, and then his sides are a teal that changes in the light to different shades of green, blue, and purple! I will take pictures in a little bit and make a photo album just for him! His sides might look grey because of the lighting, but they aren't grey! He is sooo pretty and I love him sooo much. I will be putting him in the 10 gallon tank at 5:00 pm EST because it was resently hit with a case of Velvet. The Velvet should be gone at that time and Marble will be very happy there. I got him 2 days ago, and I think he is the best betta ever! I will probably take pictures once he is in the tank, because the fish bowl isn't as decorative. So, if you have any betta pictures to share, please do! I have become very interested in betta fish the past few months, so now I will be even more happy about being a fish owner. If there is anything I should know about betta (even though I already know quite a bit) feel free to post some facts! :fish:


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you feeding him? I HIGHLY suggest Hikari Betta Bio Gold. Its healthy and bettas love it! Also, leave some fruit out and catch fruit flies for him. They love those too.
CAUTION: bettas are addictive!!  They are adorable and smart and cute and beautiful. You will love your new fishy and he will appreciate a 10 gallon! Do you plan to add anything in the 10 with him?


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

I second the bettas being addicted. I started out with one in a one gallon tank. Now I have a thirty gallon divided that has three bettas. My first is in the one gal since I slacked and he got finrot. >.> But bettas are super addicted.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elry said:


> I second the bettas being addicted. I started out with one in a one gallon tank. Now I have a thirty gallon divided that has three bettas. My first is in the one gal since I slacked and he got finrot. >.> But bettas are super addicted.


You could probably add 2 more bettas to the 30 gallon.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

fishielover123 said:


> You could probably add 2 more bettas to the 30 gallon.


My mom would kill me if I got any more. xD Plus, I wanted it so my boys could have ten gallons apiece. And those dividers I get are a pain in the glass to fix.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww that sucks...
I want more bettas but I kinda dont have the room


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I just bought some new betta food, cus he wouldn't eat what i had. The pellets i just bought expand in the water and it makes it hard for him to eat. What do i do?


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I don't have a gravel vaacum (I forgot to buy one when I got the aquarium...) but it's ok! Marble eats the soggy flakes that I stir up from the gravel! He won't eat the flakes fresh, or the pellets. He eats his freeze-dried blood worms and the soggy food from the bottom. Who would have ever thought that a fish would like that? By the way, I have an album of Marble on my profile!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! I got a betta (edit) he's a halfmoon. What I can tell from the pics is he's pretty!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

If their too big for him you could try crushing them.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I tried crushing them, but they didn't float crushed. Now that he's used to his tank he eats the flakes and the bloodworms. He is so precious! And I got a pic of him somewhat flaring... It's in his album. He doesn't like having a camera takes pictures of him, so I had to stand back a bit to take them. Also, I read in a book that you can keep Guppies and Zebra Danios with Betta fish, even if they are male. Is that true?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't get guppies unless you want fry. I'd be worried about zebra danios because they are so much faster than the betta. I'd say get some neons and otos. About 5 neons and 3 otos would be good. What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I just got back from my some-what local fish dealer (I live in a small town, so I had to travel about 45 minutes). I asked an employee there if guppies and danios were okay with betta. He said that they probably weren't so he suggested some other fish. He refused to sell any fish that would be bad with betta! That is what I call a good employee! He suggested maybe a Dwarf Gourami (Sorry, I'm not sure how it's spelled) a Bristlenose Plecostomus, and some other fish. Then I went over by the aquatic amphibians. They had some really cool frogs, and I asked what would be best with a betta. He suggested the African Dwarf Frog, but then I shouldn't get a Gourami because he wasn't sure if the one I would choose would be nice to the frog. He said it kind of depended on the Gourami's personality. So I got the frog and the pleco to be in with my betta. When I put the bags into the aquarium to float for 15-20 minutes, the frog was trying to swim trhough the bag. Silly Zahara (that's what I named her) and the pleco didn't care. Marble was swimming around the bags like, "New fish eh? Maybe they will keep me company... Just gotta let 'em know I was here first." Now the new "fish" are settled in and happy. I know this is the betta forum, but doesn't anyone happen to know the difference between a male and female pleco?


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

i remember reading something about plecos and if you looked at them from the top the females are bigger than the males.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

But how am I supposed to know? I only have one...

Also, how many bloodworms can my betta have everyday?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

GloFish1999 said:


> I just got back from my some-what local fish dealer (I live in a small town, so I had to travel about 45 minutes). I asked an employee there if guppies and danios were okay with betta. He said that they probably weren't so he suggested some other fish. He refused to sell any fish that would be bad with betta! That is what I call a good employee! He suggested maybe a Dwarf Gourami (Sorry, I'm not sure how it's spelled) a Bristlenose Plecostomus, and some other fish. Then I went over by the aquatic amphibians. They had some really cool frogs, and I asked what would be best with a betta. He suggested the African Dwarf Frog, but then I shouldn't get a Gourami because he wasn't sure if the one I would choose would be nice to the frog. He said it kind of depended on the Gourami's personality. So I got the frog and the pleco to be in with my betta. When I put the bags into the aquarium to float for 15-20 minutes, the frog was trying to swim trhough the bag. Silly Zahara (that's what I named her) and the pleco didn't care. Marble was swimming around the bags like, "New fish eh? Maybe they will keep me company... Just gotta let 'em know I was here first." Now the new "fish" are settled in and happy. I know this is the betta forum, but doesn't anyone happen to know the difference between a male and female pleco?


I hate it when employees won't sell you fish if they won't go with your other fish! Petco won't sell you betas if they think they won't get along with other fish you have. They are cruel to their bettas! I hate it when employees say that! Most petstores have dead fish!


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Oh, my local fish dealer, Funky Fish n' Friends, is really good about there animals. My pleco died two days ago, because there wasn't enough algae for him/her... I miss Nosie... They have a 14 day guarentee, so, now that I have algae wafers, I can have a pleco!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your betta can have a few blood worms a day. 
Also, sometimes bettas can live with danios, but it all depends on the betta.
Bettas shouldn't live with guppies because of the guppies long fins. They will nip each other.
Betta man, I totally agree. Luckily, when I got my cories, the person helping said that you cant be sure that the bettas and cories will get along, so if they dont I can bring the cories back. She was really nice and knowledgeable


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Marble's belly (at least I'm guessing) is swollen. It's the area by his fins. He may just be fat, but I'm not sure. He's acting normal and is eating normal. He eats the food I put in there, and then he sticks his nose in the gravel sometimes and eats food that fell to the bottom. Why is Marble's belly larger than usual?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's probably bloated... Feed him a small part of a pea... If that doesn't get him unbloated, then don't feed him for a day.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Employee's the refuse to sell fish because they are not good with your other fish are the ones you should trust. They are the smart ones.

Glofish I would hold off on the pleco. Even a Bristlenose is too large for a 10g.

As to Marble, Betta man is probably right he's bloated. You're likely feeding him too much. Bettas only need like 3-4 flakes a day. I stick the tip of one finger into the food and pull it out. Whatever is stuck to my finger is what he gets.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

GloFish1999 said:


> I just got back from my some-what local fish dealer (I live in a small town, so I had to travel about 45 minutes). I asked an employee there if guppies and danios were okay with betta. He said that they probably weren't so he suggested some other fish. He refused to sell any fish that would be bad with betta! That is what I call a good employee! He suggested maybe a Dwarf Gourami (Sorry, I'm not sure how it's spelled) a Bristlenose Plecostomus, and some other fish. Then I went over by the aquatic amphibians. They had some really cool frogs, and I asked what would be best with a betta. He suggested the African Dwarf Frog, but then I shouldn't get a Gourami because he wasn't sure if the one I would choose would be nice to the frog. He said it kind of depended on the Gourami's personality. So I got the frog and the pleco to be in with my betta. When I put the bags into the aquarium to float for 15-20 minutes, the frog was trying to swim trhough the bag. Silly Zahara (that's what I named her) and the pleco didn't care. Marble was swimming around the bags like, "New fish eh? Maybe they will keep me company... Just gotta let 'em know I was here first." Now the new "fish" are settled in and happy. I know this is the betta forum, but doesn't anyone happen to know the difference between a male and female pleco?


never,ever put a gourami with a betta(at least thats what i heard).


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> Employee's the refuse to sell fish because they are not good with your other fish are the ones you should trust. They are the smart ones.
> 
> Glofish I would hold off on the pleco. Even a Bristlenose is too large for a 10g.
> 
> As to Marble, Betta man is probably right he's bloated. You're likely feeding him too much. Bettas only need like 3-4 flakes a day. I stick the tip of one finger into the food and pull it out. Whatever is stuck to my finger is what he gets.


But see, all bettas are different. Yesterday I saw one with tons of redtail guppies in one tank! It wasnt a huge tank, maybe 15-20 gallons. Im sure lots of people will say "bettas dont get along with guppies" but you just never really know. It really all depends on the betta.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

The only problem with giving him the right amount of food is that I have an ADF and two dwarf crawfish with him. Should I push their food under the water so it sinks before the betta eats it?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What do they eat? My betta TRIES to eat my cories shrimp pellets, but they are way too big for his mouth. He just gets a taste of him then I feed him crushed shrimp pellets.


----------



## AmyNichols333 (Jul 27, 2011)

GloFish1999 said:


> His name is Marble, and he is a halfmoon male. Well, that's what it said on the cup from PetSmart. He is a very pretty red, and then his sides are a teal that changes in the light to different shades of green, blue, and purple! I will take pictures in a little bit and make a photo album just for him! His sides might look grey because of the lighting, but they aren't grey! He is sooo pretty and I love him sooo much. I will be putting him in the 10 gallon tank at 5:00 pm EST because it was resently hit with a case of Velvet. The Velvet should be gone at that time and Marble will be very happy there. I got him 2 days ago, and I think he is the best betta ever! I will probably take pictures once he is in the tank, because the fish bowl isn't as decorative. So, if you have any betta pictures to share, please do! I have become very interested in betta fish the past few months, so now I will be even more happy about being a fish owner. If there is anything I should know about betta (even though I already know quite a bit) feel free to post some facts! :fish:


I assume you know not to put two Bettas in the same tank/bowl, correct? Since you said you "have become very interested in Betta fish in the past few months". I assume you researched... I had my first betta fish at the age of 5, he was me best friend!!! He somehow made a specific funny face when I was sad, and when I saw him staying at the bottom of the bowl I thought he was doing the thing he always did... But one day he stayed at the bottom.... and then up he floats...  I miss him...He lived (in our household) for three years I think... *sniff* I-I gotta go...


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

My ADF and crawfish eat the same food as my betta, Omega One Tropical Fish Food. And Amy, that's really sad... And yup! I know that you only keep one betta at a time, well, at least one male betta in the same tank at a time. I heard females can live together though. 

Marble's tail looks like a Crowntail's now! He's a Halfmoon, and when I got him his tail was perfectly round and had no rips in it. Now he looks like a Crowntail! I mean, I like Crowntails and all, but he's a Halfmoon! What happened? He swims much faster than my Dwarf Crawfish, so they couldn't have gotten to... And my ADF doesn't bother him. What happened to my baby? I still love him no matter what, but I don't want him to be hurt... Help? There is a picture of his tail in his album!


----------

